# Day Cruise on an Aircraft Carrier



## rokclmb (Aug 28, 2011)

Onboard the USS George Washington for the Family and Friends Cruise

1.



Crash and Salvage by rokclmb, on Flickr
The "Crash and Salvage" crew was at the bow of the ship incase there was an emergency.

2.



Launching a Diamondback by rokclmb, on Flickr
Launching a F/A 18 Super Hornet with the USS Lassen in the background.

3.



About to take off by rokclmb, on Flickr
A F/A 18 Super Hornet about to take off.

4.



Launch Steam by rokclmb, on Flickr
Steam clouds from the catapult used to launch jets.


More pictures can be seen on my USS George Washington Cruise set on flickr.


----------

